# Justin Bieber Shot and Killed



## Stevetry (Feb 19, 2011)

Justin Bieber Shot and Killed on CSI

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zb64y6Nvs0[/youtube]


about time


----------



## Nujui (Feb 19, 2011)

My dream just came true.


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 19, 2011)

greatest scene ever


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 19, 2011)

Your title is so misleading


----------



## Jax (Feb 19, 2011)

That poor girl...


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 19, 2011)

Best scene ever.


----------



## pitman (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 19, 2011)

It should've been Horatio killing him.

*bang bang bang!*
"Well 'Baba, baby, baby. Oh."

YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## machomuu (Feb 19, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber Shot and Killed *on CSI*


Aw, so close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Jax (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Nujui (Feb 20, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Stevetry said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will happen. Someday.


----------



## The Pi (Feb 20, 2011)

I knew it would be fake


----------



## Jax (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If we're lucky, he'll join the 27 Club.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 20, 2011)

Even though it's fake, I'm still quite satisfied with the image this has left me


----------



## nando (Feb 20, 2011)

someone should of slipped in a real loaded gun in with the prop guns.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Sees title*

*sees subtitle*

*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*

*leaves*


I'm laughing at some of the comments so far in this thread though.


----------



## Raika (Feb 20, 2011)

I enjoy watching him getting shot over and over.

*replays*


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Feb 20, 2011)

Raika said:
			
		

> I enjoy watching him getting shot over and over.
> 
> *replays*


I watched it like 10 times. I'm not satisfied.


----------



## Veho (Feb 20, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Sees title*
> 
> *sees subtitle*
> 
> ...


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 20, 2011)

Getting me all hard and then it being on fuking CSI? >


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 20, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Shaun's reading the thread too; I bet he's replaying the video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The likes and the comments are increasing massively there at the moment.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 20, 2011)

YES! OMGWTFBBQFKINGASSGBATEMPYES YESYES!!! THANK YOU CBS, THIS IS A GODSEND!!!
Wow, This is my inner desires come true. Did you see how much blood there was?

*goes to make gif*


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 20, 2011)

Haha that's so funny.

They're milking the shit out of this kid. First he gets his own movie, then he's in some commercials (Just saw him on a Best Buy one), and now he's in shows?

Oh well, I'm just going to pretend like that clip was real.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 20, 2011)

Eh? Use this as a template if you want


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm mad at the subtitle.
Although, that was actually a pretty badass scene for anyone who watched the episode.



			
				Jax said:
			
		

> If we're lucky, he'll join the 27 Club.


No, that place is reserved for people who mattered.


----------



## Maverick_z (Feb 20, 2011)

if i was the cop in that episode id secretly switch out the fake bullets for live ammo and do that

(runs away and hides and puts on flame absorbing/retardant stuff in anticipation of backlash)


----------



## nutella (Feb 20, 2011)

[youtube]QoCB5mfQNLA[/youtube]

Bieber shot, Bieber killed... again.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 20, 2011)

There's another one with a subtitle.


----------



## Presto99 (Feb 20, 2011)

I like how he looks backwards to where he is gonna fall as he's falling. But this video is pretty awesome, even if it's fake...and lots of these comments are REALLY making me laugh!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also like how there are tons of comments every second if you look at the video on youtube.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 20, 2011)

pitman said:
			
		

>



I love you so much...


----------



## chyyran (Feb 20, 2011)

Jax said:
			
		

>


Made me laugh like hell


----------



## mocalacace (Feb 20, 2011)

The only episode of CSI I wish was real


----------



## Fudge (Feb 20, 2011)

mocalacace said:
			
		

> The only episode of CSI I wish was real


Thats so mean!


----------



## Ikki (Feb 20, 2011)

Best C.S.I. episode ever.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish it was true


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 20, 2011)

How could they do this to that poor girl?


----------



## Arithmatics (Feb 20, 2011)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> How could they do this to that poor girl?




I hope she dies for real this time.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Feb 20, 2011)

The darkest thoughts from our subconscious manifesting within our hearts. Today we laugh at each others pain to mask our own failures and mistakes we can't take back.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 20, 2011)

pitman said:
			
		

>


Hahaha! You made me laugh so hard! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor girl, maybe it'll happen for real.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow, the video is 57 seconds long and there were 69 new comments while I started watching....

But man, why couldn't this be on "The First 48" instead? ;_;


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 20, 2011)

nando said:
			
		

> someone should of slipped in a real loaded gun in with the prop guns.


Very The Crow


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 20, 2011)

This moment is what the Mayans predicted they were just off by a year and a couple months.


----------



## boombox (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahah, woohoo! Seriously..this guy appears EVERYWHERE...he's done well for himself..but he is very annoying isn't he?!!!


----------



## chrisman01 (Feb 20, 2011)

[youtube]pS9sUm5Y0sg[/youtube]

This Bieber thing is so bad, Bieber himself calls himself a girl.  Watch the guy with the beard at the end.  Take away the fake beard, wig, and makeup, and doesn't that voice sound familiar?


----------



## mameks (Feb 22, 2011)

I lol'd so hard when i watched this ep the other day


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 23, 2011)

chrisman01 said:
			
		

> [youtube]pS9sUm5Y0sg[/youtube]
> 
> This Bieber thing is so bad, Bieber himself calls himself a girl.  Watch the guy with the beard at the end.  Take away the fake beard, wig, and makeup, and doesn't that voice sound familiar?


Is Justin Bieber a robot? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The other man calls Justin Bieber a girl!


----------



## Veho (Feb 23, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> The other man calls Justin Bieber a girl!


The "other man" is also Bieber, with a fake beard.


----------



## DryYoshi (Feb 23, 2011)

Finally someone made a TVshow with Bieber dieing.


----------



## Gamer4life (Feb 23, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> chrisman01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


omfg i didn't realize that was him at the end calling himself a girl roflmfaoshisms(rolling on floor laughing my a** off so hard i shit my self)


----------



## Lee79 (Feb 23, 2011)

I like this version

[youtube]iRKgT1LwIhg[/youtube]


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 23, 2011)

the problem with this is, if he gets shot and killed he will be immortalized as a teen idol. We need him to die slow like lindsay lohan.


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 25, 2011)

Veho said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you're right! He looks very funny!


----------



## alidsl (Feb 25, 2011)

Lee79 said:
			
		

> I like this version
> 
> [youtube]iRKgT1LwIhg[/youtube]


It looks like bieber is feeling his vagina


----------



## Attila13 (Feb 25, 2011)

Awesome video!


----------



## Shockwind (Feb 26, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Justin Bieber Shot and Killed on CSI
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zb64y6Nvs0[/youtube]
> 
> ...


I wish it happened for real.


----------



## alphenor (Mar 24, 2011)

THIS THREAD MADE ME LAUGH SO HARD THAT I ALMOST PEED!!!!


----------



## tagzard (Mar 24, 2011)

How is this fake i was their!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was the guy that said i have no bimb and ducked before the bieber killed me.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe we should have put real bullets inside the gun.....


----------



## redact (Mar 25, 2011)

you got my hopes up


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 25, 2011)

The thread title is wrong.
Should have been "Justine Beaver shot and killed"


----------



## Nujui (Mar 25, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> The thread title is wrong.
> Should have been "Justine Beaver shot and killed"


That is what it is!







And I didn't not photoshop that.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 25, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And your point is?


----------



## JakePsycho (Mar 25, 2011)

If only, if only...


----------



## Nujui (Mar 25, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the point.




Anyway, the title thread, no matter what you think, is ture.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 25, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You fail since you completely missed my point.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 25, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> Duskye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And do you know I'm screwing with you right?


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My wages didn't show up on time so I'm critically short one 3DS and strangely up on murderous rage right now. This and Nanaki sensing something was wrong and fussing around me when I got back has cheered me up enough to contemplate simply maiming my boss in the morning instead of outright beating him to death with his own arm, was gonna rip it off and bitch slap him like Shiva.

So in conclusion the very concept of Justin Bieber being shot is so uplifting to morale that it stops brutal murders. All we need to do now is time his actual death for the moment the situation in the middle east finally turns into World War 3. His sacrifice would save millions of lives, and the sudden loss of his singing would vastly improve the quality of life for everyone else.

TL;DR, Killing Justin Bieber would stop global conflict. Get to work.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 25, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That water bottle should have given him brain damage.


Also, I really want a dog right now. When I saw Nanaki, I couldn't help but go "Awwww"?


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nanaki's been so good tonight. He could see as soon as I walked in that I was pissed off, so he came and sat down next to me, rubbed his head against my hand and started licking my fingers. Sitting quietly and being cute. He knows exactly how to cheer me up. Amazing that we've got such a strong bond between us when you consider he's only been here about a week. It's like he's always been here.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 25, 2011)

Duskye said:
			
		

> Blaze163 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd when Justin Bieber was hit by an water bottle thrown by the audience.


----------



## leeday100196 (Mar 25, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> I lol'd when Justin Bieber was hit by an water bottle thrown by the audience.


I lol'd even harder when he walked into a revolving glass door. And we still all scream in pain when he opens his mouth.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 25, 2011)

leeday100196 said:
			
		

> Gamerfan123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, Justin Bieber can be an comedian because of that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I love his songs, but I don't like him.


----------



## wasim (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't even like his songs !

BTW there is gonna be a movie about him 
LOL


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 25, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> I don't even like his songs !
> 
> BTW there is gonna be a movie about him
> LOL


Really?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What's the title?


----------



## alphenor (Mar 25, 2011)

Gamerfan123 said:
			
		

> wasim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NEVER SAY NEVER.

He and the movie director attempted to ask Nintendo's permission to use Mario (as in Super Mario) in his movie, and got rejected (see actual phrase *here*)

sorry for the several edits


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 26, 2011)

Dammit!
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN7u6A8bnaM[/youtube]


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 26, 2011)

^i don't think so
[youtube]Bl2bjzVwoG0[/youtube]
[youtube]cJsIPUw5ckQ[/youtube]


----------



## Narayan (Mar 26, 2011)

what the!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





nooo, why, why.

NOTE: reaction is to the Username115's post not the thread.

Reaction to Thread: Yeah, that's Epic!! i cried tears of joy the first time. watching it the second time is a lot better.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 26, 2011)

Even hitler hates him xD
[youtube]xWBv522Eevg[/youtube]


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 26, 2011)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> ^i don't think so
> [youtube]Bl2bjzVwoG0[/youtube]
> [youtube]cJsIPUw5ckQ[/youtube]


I lol'd so hard when I saw the video.


----------



## overlord00 (Mar 26, 2011)

please close this thread... _i cried inside when i found out it was about csi and it wasnt actually real._


----------



## alex_0706 (Mar 30, 2011)

hate him and his music it even a 
pigs cry sounds better


----------

